# Advice needed - try again?



## JanBaby

.. Been browsing here for a while now - id like to share my story and get some advice too.

I have 4 children - 2g 1b 1g - so I am very fortunate I have both genders.

My boy was supposed to be my last, we only wanted 3 children - my 4th pregnancy was unplanned so emotionally not ready - when I had my 20wk scan I was told girl. I had gd all way through rest of pregnancy because in my head 2boys 2girls was the 'perfect family'! I cried a lot - couldn't speak to anyone about it just hated every moment of pregnancy.

At birth there was complications and we almost lost her. Then the realisation came on how precious that little life was to me. I felt so bad I hated myself - she is now a healthy 3 year old and the joy she brings to me is tremendous - and I'm in good place too emotionally.

I'm now at the point where I would love another one so broody been like this for a while (this is someone who only wanted 3 lol) - I'd still love a boy so much -but know it could be a girl and im fine with that. But I'm scared really scared that although I'm thinking rationally now what happens if I get preg and with hormones n everything I go back to feeling the way I did last preg.

What would you do? Do I not try to avoid gd - but if I don't try will I always regret the decision. I'm 37 so can't really afford to wait too long.

Hubby is happy with family we have - he never understood my gd - or my desire for another one but he's happy to go along with whatever I decide.

I'm just hoping someone on here can relate to this and help me decide wether trying for another pregnancy is a good idea or not?


----------



## MonyMony

That's a tough one. If it were me, I would not try again. I hate pg, though I love babies. I'm regretting a third right now, just because I hate being so sick during pg. I'll be okay after, but I'd never do it again.

I've done some research and women often feel broody as they near the end of their fertile years. I know that's some of what I feel, at age 38. But babies and sweet toddlers become teenage fiends, and there's a lot of not-so-fun parts in between. 

I guess I'd ask yourself, does your son seem to mind he has only sisters? Is he truly unhappy and alone in a way that friends won't make up for? Will you be content once your girls grow up and marry and you have sons-in-law, and grandsons? You'll probably have a lot of them!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Misscalais

Check out the web site gender dreaming and check out the boy sway diet. That way you can give yourself a chance at a boy :)
If it doesn't work, at least you still get a little bubba at the end of it.


----------



## shayzee

I have 1 ds & 1 dd & im kinda thinking the same thing,do i try again hoping my ds gets the brother he longs for? What if i have another girl- i always thought id have 2 boys then a girl - but it doesnt work that way does it?also the gd after i had my dd still comes & goes- do i risk it again?i was in denial that i had a dd for a long time -i wasnt ready for a dd just yet.this is quite strange but i honestly felt that i lost my ds when i had my dd :cry:!? (We didnt know what we were having ) Its a horrible way to think but at the time thats what i felt :-(. I agree with pp that if you try the boy sway at least you know that you gave it your best shot .im seriously thinking about doing the boy sway if i try again -i still have a year or two to mull over it yet as my dd isnt yet a year old.
Does anyone know -that if i was to try the boy sway would it work better if both me & my dh were to do it ? Instead of just me doing it? 
Good luck with your decision hun.


----------



## Darlin65

I know the feeling. We really wanted a girl but ended up with 2 boys. I only wanted two kids originally but now I find myself wanting to cave into a 3rd and much earlier than I ever would have thought (Like as soon as we can ttc after this baby). At the same time I know how hard I am handling this baby being a boy so don't even want to think about the disappointment i would feel with a 3rd DS. I don't want to be that person who has 6 children just to get a girl but I wonder if it's worth it sometimes. I almost feel like I love babies and all the kids boy or girl would be ok as long as I get that one girl to love and to spoil :shrug:


----------

